# OUCH...



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay so I try not to be a wimp :laugh: 
But I have to say, when a pallet falls and hits you directly on the leg...it HURTS! :angry: 
I was sitting across from it with my 5yo after she had a boo-boo! One of the twins jumped up at it and knocked it over, it hit my leg hard just below the halfway point between knee and ankle. 
It swelled really bad, but ice brought it down, but it's still swollen and the skin feels hard pretty much from the impact point down a few inches.

When it happened I could feel the pain shoot all the way up to my hip and felt nauseated! I got up and walked it off the best I could. It wouldn't have been so bad had it been a lighter weight pallet, it wasn't the real heavy kind, but heavy enough!

So yep...OUCH!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

OWW! you poor thing! hope you feel better soon!... did your 5yo have comfort you?
M.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

ouch. I think that adults should just cry..lots...of tears when they get hurt like 5 year olds get to do. I think it helps healing. Hope you feel better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'm a night owl, but think I am going to head to bed, prop it up and prepare for stiffness tomorrow! 
My daughter nearly got hit by the pallet, so it scared her! But she got up off my lap so I could walk it off... 
It was crazy, I mean I've nearly broke my ankle, been stomped on by a horse, nearly gotten put through a fence once by a horse, etc. but I'd never felt nauseated like I felt when that happened! It was crazy how bad it hurt.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ouch, sorry it happened. Don't feel bad about it as sometimes it is the littlest things that hurt the worse. Think of that little tiny paper cut that can take down a grown man, but a broken arm he can power through no biggy. Take your time and relax a little bit. It would have been cute if your 5 yo would have kissed it and said it will be ok. I am glad it didn't hit her though.

Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Goat Hollow (Apr 1, 2012)

Ouch. Doesn't sound like fun. At least your 5yo didn't get hit. Hope you're not too stiff!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Ouch is right! I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! It does feel better this morning to walk on  Swelling went down too, now there are is a large red mark about the size of a golf ball and a smaller one next to it. But the whole area hurts if you touch it from just above the mark down to my ankle.

I agree about a paper cut vs. broken arm LOL Last week.... I have a broken metal broom on the back deck - handle broke in half <I tried to kill an ant on the kitchen floor...ant won lol>, I grabbed the end of that handle and cut my hand open. 
It was on the tender area on the palm between my thumb and pointer finger, bled like crazy and made it hard to do stuff, but I'd rather have that happen than injure a leg or foot.

I hope everyone else is staying 'safe' haha


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad it's better, hope it is completely recovered fast. Sounds like you did the right thing to get it better quick.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> <I tried to kill an ant on the kitchen floor...ant won lol>


 :ROFL: Sorry had to laugh at how you stated it :laugh: Sorry that happened but look at the good side of it, I bet now you won't be thinking anything about your leg/pallet wound! :shades:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ouch....feel better soon.. :shocked: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So... I did this 2 weeks ago today, and it is still really sore  Have a big/wide knot on the top of my leg half way between my knee and ankle. My ankle was really bothering me late last week/weekend, on the inside part, and down between the ankle bone and the arch of my foot was a really nasty black bruise, thankfully that is getting better, but still a bit ouchy.
My leg and ankle swelled when I was at the Rolex Three Day Event, and I tried my best to take it easy on it. But I was on my feet for a few hours on Wed, then all day Thurs-Sun. 
Last night it swelled a bit, and I contemplated calling the doctor. Today it actually does feel a little better. Right now it looks like the ankle bone on the outside of the foot is a little puffy and above it.
Walking on it doesn't bother me too much now since I am trying to take it easy. 

Please foot, get better...no doctors...lol


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ouch! Sounds like you got a nasty bone bruise to me! I hope that is all it is anyway. 

I can commiserate. I never get hurt but since last Sunday I got my finger caught between our boxspring bracing and the wooden bed frame--tore the skin off of the top of my index finger--I bawled like a baby and actually held my hand out for hubby to look at it--cuz I could not! LOL. Then my son turned on the electric fence BEFORE I left the barn this morning--I went to cross through the slick wires on the fence and got the ever luvin snot shocked out of me :veryangry: That set the tone for the rest, of the day lemme tell ya! If that was not bad enough I have been asking my husband for weeks to cut this little stump out of the bucks pen. Well I was hurrying tonight to get out before the boys because they had been wanting to come out an play-I was running hit the stump w/my foot and barrelled forward into the fence and the side of the barn! It must have looked funny cuz my son was howling with laughter. My husband came running from all the commotion LOL I had a bloodied toe (even through a croc!) and my elbow is bruised, red and swollen a little in places. But......my husband did cut the stump out after that :laugh: 

I am done getting hurt  seriously I hope your ankle is all better soon.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow: I am sorry it is still bothering you. I thought it must have been doing better by now since we had not heard anything else one it. (oh by the way loved the pictures of the filly feeling good)

If you can find some tincture of arnica and rub it over everywhere it hurts that should help a bit. Back about 12 years ago I got kicked by a big Jumper that I rescued (found out he was afraid of diesel trucks starting up). He spooked while leading through the barn to turn him out (it was 5am and dark so I was alone in the barn) he shot forward, started kicking and hit me right were the leg and thigh connects. I flew about 6 feet before the stall front caught me and within the short drive to work I had a huge bruise (visual) come up. With gravity it went from my hip to my knee and wrapped around most of my leg. The tincture of arnica (a local compounding shop made for me) reduced pain and helped remove the bruise. 

Hopefully this will help but if it is a deep bone bruise and you may not feel as much relief from it. Also if it swells up a lot to wear its hard for you to work you can always use the old horse remedy: Half glycerin/ Half rubbing alcohol rub on and wrap lightly reduces swelling but doesn't really do anything much for pain.

I hope you the best for a speedy recovery but please take your time taking easy if you can.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I may end up having to do that. Today it does feel a little better, but walking downhill in the parking garage today at an appt we had, it really bothered me on top close to where the leg meets the foot.
I do think it's a very deep bone bruise, I had just hoped that 16 days later it would be behind me now. It's really just a nuissance.

Burns Branch - I have those kind of days LOL I can easily be self destructive, haha.... We have stumps out in the goat pen and I tell ya what I can't believe I don't fall over them! Especially since we need to get the grass cut out there <ran out of gas LOL got some but have to wait until tomorrow to cut>. It's a stump minefield in parts of the pen, heh. The ONLY reason we haven't cut them down is the babies like to play on them.
My son is the most accident prone though, at least I don't end up in the ER needing stitches once a year!


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon.
ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well you probably don't want to hear it but bone bruises can actually last several months. Length also depends on if you damaged any ligaments. Best wishes for a fast recovery. Just take care of yourself and watch out for those attack items (pallets/tree stumps). Here I have to watch out for holes between the neighbors dog digging them and the natural springs appearing in random places.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN - that's what I was afraid of. I do think it's a deep bone bruise. My foot felt so much better today when I was out doing chores, so now it's just the leg.

That's okay....last night I about got a concussion! my son and I were trying to catch one of the new doelings that is hard to catch, we boxed her in and both went for the grab at the same time as she was trying to escape and hit the top of my head on his face on his brow bone above his eye! OUCH!!! We were both reeling after that haha...I did catch the doe though LOL I think she was just standing there looking back like HAHAH!!!! I SCORED ONE!!!! lol
At least after that, and my son iced his eye <hopefully no black eye LOL>, they did have a good time with the doelings on leash training.
I have a little sore spot on my head that is ouchy....did I not say earlier self destructive? lol


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OMgosh, are you a little bit...accident prone? LOL>

Sorry, I was out in the pen the other day and I went down as Lucy went up and we cracked heads...she has the advantage there. LOL. It was really sore, but didn't bruise, luckily.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow: Sorry, but I am glad its just your leg now. Oh and good work on the head injury! That is how I tell the hubby to forget a previous injury. If his wrist hurts I tell him to stomp his toe then you will forget the wrist and only think about the toe! :laugh: He never seems to take me up on the idea though. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought maybe I was just imagining my foot swelling, but nope it's swollen a bit again  Especially below the inside ankle bone. This is soooo frustrating.
It felt fine most of the day, I went out weeded the flower bed, helped the kids with their 4-H doelings, helped get the goats bedded/fed for the night, came in and noticed the swelling when I was in the shower.

You can feel it, you know that feeling you get when the skin feels tight? my whole foot feels that way.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh joy. I hate it when that happens. Just when you think you have taken baby steps to heal you take a step or two back. Well to let you in on my little sidekick. I actually keep those neoprene ankle, knee and wrist wraps/braces to help keep swelling down while healing. Of course the first 48 hours you want to use ice but after that those work wonders. Since I do fall/trip in holes a fair amount around here and my joints are already pretty worn out since doing high levels of competing in past years I have found that it helps to use those sometimes. You can find the at walmart (I dislike going there) k-mart, pharmacies and some grocery or sporting goods stores. 

You can even try doing the glycerin/alcohol rub then putting one on for about 30 mins to help reduce swelling. 

But if you re injury it, say if you fall outside and then it swells instead of just swelling from over using it, you would want to use ice again for 24 hours. If you reinjury and jump straight to heat or neo wrap it will get alittle bit more swollen. I dislike ice but you can always ice the injury site and then place heat on another site to keep you warm and you won't notice the ice. Don't use either the ice or heat for longer then 15 minutes at a time, take an hour or two break then reapply if needed. 

We have to get you better so we can see all the wonderful pictures you take :wink:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

I would be going to get an xray on it hun. It shouldnt still be swelling. Bone bruises hurt. The only time i have felt sick from a boo boo is when I have broken bones. 
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! It does feel better, even though I'm still getting swelling at night. I can actually rub the top of my leg where it hit without it being completely painful to touch. 
My sister in law is an RN and said soreness and swelling could last for 6 weeks with severe bruises. She told me to get an ace bandage and get it wrapped, and I had meant to get one Friday when I was in town! I was going to use vetwrap <LOL>, but don't even have any of that, hehe...
Today we're going out so I'll make sure to get something to wrap it with. I think it may be getting better dispite the swelling, but if it's not better this week I'll get into the doctor, I need to have an exam anyway, haven't had one in years.


----------

